# TE4 PiP through tuner access.



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

How does this sound? Watching TV, click right to see other tuners. Choose a tuner, one click and it stays on the corner as PiP. 2 clicks and you chouse the tuner for full screen watching. I was watching the Yankees and "Raising Arizona" when this idea came to me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sure--can you convince TiVo?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hmm. Sounds clunky for just switching buffers. May take too long. How about thumbs up for pip? It isn’t being used anymore.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm. Sounds clunky for just switching buffers. May take too long. *How about thumbs up for pip? It isn't being used anymore.*


Sure it is--for us TE3 diehards.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, clunky for switching tuners but this is a way to incorporate picture-in-picture. I remember multiple Pip's. One in each corner. I had a cable box that last channel would go back at least 4 channels...and these boxes had one, maybe two tuners. I know the x1 on Comcast gives you a list of last channels. It's nice. TiVo doesn't have all the best features...just most. And 6 buffered tuners is the best.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Sure it is--for us TE3 diehards.


Like they would add a major feature like PIP for TE3.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Yes, clunky for switching tuners but this is a way to incorporate picture-in-picture. I remember multiple Pip's. One in each corner. I had a cable box that last channel would go back at least 4 channels...and these boxes had one, maybe two tuners. I know the x1 on Comcast gives you a list of last channels. It's nice. TiVo doesn't have all the best features...just most. And 6 buffered tuners is the best.


The last channels on X1 are just that. Last channels. No access to buffers. It isn't as nice as the buffers on TiVo.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I concur. You can watch a lot of tv if you handle your tuners and 30 sec skips like a pro!! New tuner...go back ...skip those commercials...repeat.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Like they would add a major feature like PIP for TE3.


Like they would add a major feature like PIP for TE4.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Or even when you click right to see the tuners instead of the show art it would be what's live on the tuner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Noelmel said:


> Or even when you click right to see the tuners instead of the show art it would be what's live on the tuner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No thanks. I get to see a commercial?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

^^ I don't understand what you mean? PIP would also show a commercial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Noelmel said:


> ^^ I don't understand what you mean? PIP would also show a commercial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in replacement for my tuner list with show graphics.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

Adding PIP (and I'm assuming they would only add it to TE4) might be enough to get me to upgrade to TE4


----------

